# service questions



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Doing my first overhead service change since 2000 and doing a little research and got a few questions. I used to live in VT and we always had a meter socket/main on the pole ant then underground to the house. We always used the urd to go up the pole as well and then the poco would hook it up. However, I remember that cable had written on it that it was sunlight resistant. URD in HD Lowes doesn't have that (yes I expect grief for shopping at these stores) on their urd. Therefore I expect to fail if I use this coming out the weatherhead. Should I use SEU to go up the mast and strip it out before the weatherhead? I will not just run the SEU up the side of the bldg. I'd go any other route than that.

Next question? Does the mast need to be schedule 80 or can it be 40. POCO website does not say? Code says if subject ot physical damage then it should be in schedue 80. IMO that is up to AHJ and have a feeling he will require it? What say u?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

if you use seu the place will burn down


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## tomngo (Sep 19, 2011)

*Feeder splice?*

Hi there!
My name is Tom. I have few questions. I am a new member and I am not even know how to post a new message on the board. Is there anybody out there can lead me to it?
1. I have recently gave an estimate to my customer who have subpanel 100A is about 100ft away from the main electrical distibutor. Now that he wants to re-route the cable so that it is running along the wall, which is outside of the building (this is a commercial building). I estimated the new extension will be around 50 ft more.
2. Is it legal to put a j-box and splice the cables? I could not find anything in the NEC to confirm it is okay to do so. I really appreciate it if someone can give me some suggestions or show me where is in the NEC that may allow to do it.
Tom














blueheels2 said:


> Doing my first overhead service change since 2000 and doing a little research and got a few questions. I used to live in VT and we always had a meter socket/main on the pole ant then underground to the house. We always used the urd to go up the pole as well and then the poco would hook it up. However, I remember that cable had written on it that it was sunlight resistant. URD in HD Lowes doesn't have that (yes I expect grief for shopping at these stores) on their urd. Therefore I expect to fail if I use this coming out the weatherhead. Should I use SEU to go up the mast and strip it out before the weatherhead? I will not just run the SEU up the side of the bldg. I'd go any other route than that.
> 
> Next question? Does the mast need to be schedule 80 or can it be 40. POCO website does not say? Code says if subject ot physical damage then it should be in schedue 80. IMO that is up to AHJ and have a feeling he will require it? What say u?


----------

